# Is it just bad luck?



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Im going on auto pilot here but..... Having just got my 2nd DE   I need some help and direction. Is it all just down to luck or should immunity tests be done? What do most clinics recommend? Any thoughts? Mine says there aren't any tests and baby asprin etc is only prescribed after multiple miscarrages.
Our next move will be to go back for our 2 frosties. It's all we can afford. My clinic has said I can do this straight after getting AF. Therefore I'd be looking at ET in a couple of weeks!!! I dont know what to do. I suppose the sensible thing is to wait a while, get over this etc but I feel going for it again will help me get over this bfn and I can focus on the next try. Can anyone empathise with this?
On a more practical note, Ive been doing this healthy eating diet for the last few months and if I wait until after Xmas this will be blown out the window 
Any thought would be welcome.
Love Kath


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

didn't want to leave this unanswered but not sure about immunity tests and what answers they can provide. It is not something I have had experience with but I do know you can make yourself very ill by analysing everything you do. Best to listen to your instincts and try again when you feel you are ready whether that be in a few weeks or months. Please try not to blame yourself, this is a horrible journey and it's not our fault. Sending you big hugs and best wishes for your next go xxxx


----------

